# First Salmon Smoke



## duffman (Aug 17, 2015)

Did my first salmon some ever this weekend. I used a sugar and salt cure I had in a book. I smoked it for about 2 hours at around 220ish. It turned out amazing. My wife let me know that we will be doing this again. 




















2015-08-16 18.39.45.jpg



__ duffman
__ Aug 17, 2015


----------



## cmayna (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks great.  Congrats.  What type of smoker do you have?   If your smoker can work at a lower temp, next time you might try it lower & longer.   It's always fun to experiment, but don't forget to take notes so you can remember what you did.  Reminds me that I'll be doing some as well this coming weekend.

Nothing like yummy smoked salmon.


----------



## duffman (Aug 17, 2015)

cmayna said:


> If your smoker can work at a lower temp, next time you might try it lower & longer.


I have a WSM 18.5" It was running really hot yesterday for awhile so getting it down to 220ish was a chore. I had been smoking other stuff all day on it so if i did a salmon only smoke I could probably keep the temp down lower more easily.

I just had some of the leftovers for lunch and I think it might have been better then it was fresh off the smoker last night.


----------



## driedstick (Aug 17, 2015)

Looks great I hope to be doing some soon!!

DS


----------



## cmayna (Aug 17, 2015)

DUFFMAN said:


> I have a WSM 18.5" It was running really hot yesterday for awhile so getting it down to 220ish was a chore. I had been smoking other stuff all day on it so if i did a salmon only smoke I could probably keep the temp down lower more easily.
> 
> I just had some of the leftovers for lunch and I think it might have been better then it was fresh off the smoker last night.


For me I like smoked salmon as a snack the next day or two or three.   I typically smoke, fridge overnight, then vacuum seal and freeze the following day.  When ready to feed the boat full of fishermen and women, I thaw it out in the fridge for 24 hours.  Pack it in the cooler with ice along with cream cheese, capers, etc.   Get on board and start laying out the spread.  Very fun.   I'll do a post this weekend since I'll be smoking and fishing (AKA-Smoke and Float).


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 19, 2015)

DM, great looking salmon sir !


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 19, 2015)

cmayna said:


> For me I like smoked salmon as a snack the next day or two or three.   I typically smoke, fridge overnight, then vacuum seal and freeze the following day.  When ready to feed the boat full of fishermen and women, I thaw it out in the fridge for 24 hours.  Pack it in the cooler with ice along with cream cheese, capers, etc.   Get on board and start laying out the spread.  Very fun.   I'll do a post this weekend since I'll be smoking and fishing (AKA-Smoke and Float).


Eating salmon while fishing salmon...how boring (sarcasm).


----------



## sbishop (Aug 20, 2015)

Looks awesome,

Can you share your recipe (amount of sugar and cure, how long)? I want to give it a try!

Thanks

Sbishop


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 20, 2015)

Ha ha, you're hooked now!  Salmon can be anything from barely poached, to smoke-dried suitable for flaking onto crackers. I have some in the fridge now, that was my first smoke at this house I just bought.

Edited to add, now that you know the trick, go back to the grocery and see what they charge per ounce for smoked salmon.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 20, 2015)

Wait til you try some smoked Lox


----------



## duffman (Aug 20, 2015)

sbishop said:


> Looks awesome,
> 
> Can you share your recipe (amount of sugar and cure, how long)? I want to give it a try!
> 
> ...


Sure!

1 Cup Packed Brown Sugar

1/2 Cup Coarse Salt

2 tablespoons of pepper

1 tablespoon Dill Weed

1 teaspoon coriander

I put a layer of it on the bottom of a glass backing dish. Then I put the salmon on top of it. Then I covered the salmon in the rest of the cure. Next I covered the dish with some press and seal (Foil or plastic wrap would also work.) and put it in the fridge or about 4 hours. Then I washed it off and pat dried ti with some paper towels before throwing it on the smoker. Good Luck! It is well worth it.


BlueWhisper said:


> Ha ha, you're hooked now!  Salmon can be anything from barely poached, to smoke-dried suitable for flaking onto crackers. I have some in the fridge now, that was my first smoke at this house I just bought.
> 
> Edited to add, now that you know the trick, go back to the grocery and see what they charge per ounce for smoked salmon.


When I bought the salmon there was smoked right next to it. It was not cheap. :)


----------



## chevytech77 (Aug 20, 2015)

Just pulled some fresh salmon and lake trout out of Lake Michigan last weekend. So, now I'm going to have to try smoking some this time around (I only get out salmon/trout fishing once or twice a year). I've never smoked fish before so hopefully it turns out tasty for me too!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2015)

Your Finished Salmon Pics look Great, Duff !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

